# Is the user above you a white supremacist or pro BLM?



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

Say what the person is and give a reason why they are part of one of the groups. Both isn’t an option.


----------



## Calooby (Jun 8, 2020)

A white supremacist because whites are better.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because the of the dark brown cat in your profile picture


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist, possibly from Kentucky.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because you are my thumb butler from Kentucky


----------



## DavieJones714 (Jun 8, 2020)

KKK all the way. Cuz, Kentucky lezbean.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because you’re literally wonder bread


----------



## knobslobbin (Jun 8, 2020)

blm cockgobbler because superfat.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because you drink milk


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 8, 2020)

white supremacist because hillbilly


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because of whitey in the avi.


----------



## Floppy Baby (Jun 8, 2020)

Pro BLM because furry.


----------



## B. F. Bugleberry (Jun 8, 2020)

Floppy Baby said:


> Pro BLM because furry.


Yellow supremacist because from japlandia


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because their local Target got looted.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because all niggers are gay and so are weebs


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jun 8, 2020)

Deep Dish Supremacist I'm pretty sure


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 8, 2020)

Gay incel supremacist.


----------



## Bogs (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because to live life as Captain Marvel is to live it on the edge


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because Asians are white in CURRENT YEAR


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jun 8, 2020)

Definitely White Supremacist. Seals are like dogs, and they swim, and live in cold places. Black people fight dogs, can't swim, and hate the cold. Seals are inherently white supremist.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM supporter. Based on user icon, one of the self-loathing ones who has painted themselves black in solidarity.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't fucking know, and I don't fucking care. So long as we can shitpost together, it doesn't matter what you are.


----------



## lordofseagulls (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because you refuse to pick a side.


----------



## mothmans (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because seagulls are equal opportunity assholes and will fuck anyone up, regardless of race.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM cuz their avatar is racist against white people


----------



## Recoil (Jun 8, 2020)

Total Nazi, they've got an animu avatar.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because he types with his fist.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Jun 8, 2020)

(((BLM))), but a leader tho, not a pleb (‘cause joo)


----------



## Sundae (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist, your avatar is based on the Chinese flag, and they can't stand blacks, therefor you couldn't be for BLM.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 8, 2020)

pro BLM, like many furries


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because everyone knows only white supremacists like anime


----------



## Sundae (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM, between the pitch black and blood red colors of your avatar, you'd fit right in at the riots.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because it's white and a dog


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2020)

Both at once because generally harpies just hate humans.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 8, 2020)

*eyes glow*
Black supremacist.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 8, 2020)

He's just a doomer. He support both so he can see the world burn and the hate florish


----------



## Rozzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Almost certainly BLM


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because there is a black furry in your photo


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 8, 2020)

white supermacist


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because of the furry avatar (all furries are BLM)


----------



## Meat Pickle (Jun 8, 2020)

White Supremacist, because of over-generalization of post history.


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM because of the line dancing avatar


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jun 8, 2020)

Mr. Confederate Man said:


> BLM because of the line dancing avatar



Probably BLM because he doesn't say he hates niggas


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 8, 2020)

white supremacist  cause the car is white


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 8, 2020)

BLM, because Mexican furry


----------



## Meat Pickle (Jun 8, 2020)

Rules of thumb says that anime avatar equals White Supremacy.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremest


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist. He looks evil.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 8, 2020)

White supremacist because their avatar looks like it was taken during the 40's, and everyone was racist back then.


----------



## Bees (Jun 9, 2020)

BLM because performative college lesbos


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 9, 2020)

Absolutely!


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 9, 2020)

White Supremacist because the avatar looks bleached.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 9, 2020)

BLM-affiliated because baseball bats wrapped in barbed wire are anarchist faves and he has black and red in his outfit.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 9, 2020)

White supremacist, because Clanners are one letter away from "Klan."


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 9, 2020)

BLM Nigger lover because white young  childless lesbians are a big force at these protests.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 9, 2020)

white supremacist because joker is a white supremacist movie and he is obviously a fan of it


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 9, 2020)

White Supremacist because 109 isn't a round number


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 9, 2020)

White supremacist, because you're named after the Nazi Trump-voter pedophile administrator of Kiwi Farms.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 9, 2020)

White supremest because anime boobs


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 9, 2020)

Acts like Blm but is a WS in private.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 9, 2020)

Ants work and shiet, so yes. Evil white superman.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 9, 2020)

Anime avi means white supremacist. Those are the rules.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Jun 9, 2020)

@Spamy the Bot  Anime avatar? Yep... definitely white supremacist or an Elliot Rodger supreme gentleman.

@JambledUpWords Fat chick...? BLM, baby!

Edited: Because I'm slow and r3tarded...


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 9, 2020)

Troons are BLM


----------



## Witthel (Jun 9, 2020)

Fatties all support BLM (And the person in the avatar did come out in support of BLM.)


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jun 9, 2020)

A blue-eyed  one-eyed anime debbil? BLM, but just outta survival instinct.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 9, 2020)

White supremacist since hope is a white concept


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 9, 2020)

BLM, you’re a fat femmie


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 9, 2020)

BLM
I didn’t make the choice, someone else did.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 9, 2020)

White supremacist because them’s the rules.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 9, 2020)

White supremacist because as has been established, anime avatar=white supremacist.

You just wear the black clothes so people will think you're a member of antifa, which makes them lower their guard.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 9, 2020)

You have an ugly cartoon character avatar so BLM. (I know it’s a puppet, but still)


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 14, 2020)

Kiwi Pride flag means white supremacist


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 15, 2020)

Want if you're Hispanic or Asian?  Too light skinned to be in blm but too dark to be a member of any white supremacy groups


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 15, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Want if you're Hispanic or Asian?  Too light skinned to be in blm but too dark to be a member of any white supremacy groups


If you’re Hispanic, you’re part of La Raza


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 15, 2020)

Russians are white supremacist Trump supporters


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 15, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> If you’re Hispanic, you’re part of La Raza


I've heard some groups make exceptions for those Asians and Hispanics because Germany sided with Japan and to save face gave them the title "honorary Aryan " same for Spaniards in Brazil and Argentina the countries they tried to establish an Atlantic alliance with and Spain itself


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 15, 2020)

Obviously BLM


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 15, 2020)

That username screams white supremacist.


----------



## Quoookie (Jun 15, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 15, 2020)

White superemacist


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 15, 2020)

Shows up at a demo holding a BLM sign, but is estranged, when everyone starts yelling slurs against Police but no one addresses Plumber Violence.
As the day grows longer, he realizes it's not a Bowser Lives Matter demo and he waddles home, softly wiping away tears of disappointment.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 15, 2020)

Police hamster, so obviously white supremest


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 15, 2020)

Total BLM.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 15, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 15, 2020)

BLM. Weeb faggot.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jun 15, 2020)

White dude with camo pants?

White Supremacist


----------



## Junkail (Jun 15, 2020)

Obviously BLM


----------



## Puff (Jun 16, 2020)

That's a Nazi if I ever saw one.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jun 16, 2020)

Danger hair = BLM


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 16, 2020)

White Supremacist
Because Putin is the supreme leader of the alt-right Russian bots.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jun 16, 2020)

Wildcard. AC pfp either means rabid redditor or social outcast, with respective politics


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

Literally Hitler


----------



## TheShedCollector (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes because an anime avatar is the universal signal of the alt-right.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 16, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## Sangria (Jun 16, 2020)

Black hand? Black Lives Matter


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jun 16, 2020)

White supremacist because of the heinous OK sign

edit: i am mega dumb


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

Your lego head is yellow so...
White Supremest


----------



## Banditotron (Jun 16, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Your lego head is yellow so...
> White Supremest


Pride flags and trans shit is white people shit. You are a white supremacist for sure.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 16, 2020)

White supremacist because skinhead.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

BLM, because your name implies you supports transgender rights


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 16, 2020)

BLM because Pride stans support BLM


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jun 16, 2020)

BLM because your waifu is as generic and predictable as their takes.

Personally, I hate white people and black people


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 19, 2020)

White supremacist I hope.


----------



## Citizen Lain (Jun 19, 2020)

White supremacist. Traps and capitalism are gay, just like white people in general.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jun 19, 2020)

I haven't a clue so I'm making a wild guess and saying they're a member of Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh mking them an old school Aryan.  Like, prehistoric.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 20, 2020)

EDIT: CLEARLY AFFILIATED WITH NEGORO NINJAS.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 20, 2020)

White supremist because has Kiwi Farms account.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 20, 2020)

I've seen you post before. You're obviously a white supremacist.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 20, 2020)

BLM because you just want the world to burn


----------



## Twinkletard (Jun 20, 2020)

white supremacist. I know them when I see them.


----------



## soy_king (Jun 20, 2020)

Twinkletard said:


> white supremacist. I know them when I see them.


Do you really need to ask?


----------



## Death Knight Of Mor (Jun 20, 2020)

The person is a white supremacist because the color of soy is white


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Jun 20, 2020)

He's got skulls on him, definitely white supremacist.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 20, 2020)

Literal SS soldier. Supports BLM.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 20, 2020)

Green cowboys support BLM.


----------



## Tikbalang (Jun 20, 2020)

Kkk because there's more white than black


----------



## Alpacawitz (Jun 20, 2020)

Only asses support BLM


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 20, 2020)

He's only half black... so no.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 20, 2020)

Judging by your name i'm going to guess White Supremest.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 20, 2020)

Lost your medical license? White supremacist. Can't have problematic views in the hospital.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 20, 2020)

user above is a chad nationalist


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 20, 2020)

definitely white supremacist


----------



## אΩ+1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Either you're with X or you're with the Y.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 20, 2020)

^with the terrorists


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

White supremest


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

blm


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 21, 2020)

Cat supremacist


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 21, 2020)

Fish supremacist.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 21, 2020)

Toons who play Patty Cake supremacist. (But also BLM for sure.)


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 21, 2020)

I heard Hitler wore a hat once. Definately fascist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

Mighty whitey


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jun 21, 2020)

Pride flag + anime character = BLM tranny weeb


----------



## AMERICA (Jun 21, 2020)

ANTIFA bitchboy plant. Pretends to be a white nationalist chad, but champions Amish rights.


----------



## ️ronic (Jun 21, 2020)

Total fucking nazi, why would you name yourself after such a racist country?


----------



## Grey Gardens (Jun 21, 2020)

Pro BLM for sure. All the pro BLM-ers are sticking themselves in the fucking eye and calling it a win on the daily. It's a dead giveaway.


----------



## ️ronic (Jun 21, 2020)

BLM, because the only guys you can get at that size are black men.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 22, 2020)

Racist neo Nazi. I don't need any evidence.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 22, 2020)

Literally Hitler


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 23, 2020)

BLM, with that assortment of colours.


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Jun 23, 2020)

White supremacist, probably. BLM does not have the money for that kind of dental care without a dozen gofundme.

At least.


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 23, 2020)

Fucking nazi, look how white u are


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 23, 2020)

AutisticLoli said:


> Fucking nazi, look how white u are


You're white, automatic Nazi


----------



## JohnDoe (Jun 23, 2020)

Has a Neegan pfp, is obviously one of the BLM loons that think they will be a warlord/leader after le revolution, instead of occupying a mass grave.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jun 23, 2020)

BLM hyenas are _of the tribe_ don't trust it's avatar


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 23, 2020)

JohnDoe said:


> Has a Neegan pfp, is obviously one of the BLM loons that think they will be a warlord/leader after le revolution, instead of occupying a mass grave.


Almost, i'm anti-BLM but i don't really think I'd make it that far into a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 23, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Almost, i'm anti-BLM but i don't really think I'd make it that far into a zombie apocalypse.


that means you’re a white supremest


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 24, 2020)

Likes despicable lolis and lunacy flags, automatic nazi.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 25, 2020)

White Supremest


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 25, 2020)

BLM because correct spelling is a white man’s thing


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jun 25, 2020)

Total white supremacist, posted a .edu link about genetic differences between arabs, whites, and africans in A&N, which even posting in A&N automatically enlists you in the SS.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 25, 2020)

WPWW, brother.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 25, 2020)

Mighty whitey with an anime pfp


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 25, 2020)

That's a hard one. I'll have to defer to Clayton.





Or some niggars.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 25, 2020)

White supremacist mollusc angry at those superior MOC. Muscles of color.
Racist piece of shit.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 25, 2020)

Boomer tier pfp = literally Hitler.


----------



## White Devil (Jun 26, 2020)

Some kind of weeb otherkin, definitely can see them at a BLM law abiding "protest".


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 26, 2020)

You’re the *White *devil.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 26, 2020)

Danganronpa avatar defiantly BLM


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 26, 2020)

White supremacist,  because there ain't no sturgeon that's a nigger.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 26, 2020)

Burger supremacist for sure, which is close enough to white supremacist.


----------



## JohnDoe (Jun 26, 2020)

Ironically Jewish? Just to be safe, shoot on sight. 
Likely BLM supporter


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 26, 2020)

White supremacist, clearly.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 26, 2020)

Burger=capitalist=white supremacist


----------



## JohnDoe (Jun 26, 2020)

Japanese, therefore white supremacist by SJW logic?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 26, 2020)

Hyena supremacist


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 26, 2020)

Posts on this thread every ten seconds - Obvious BLM agitator.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 30, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 6, 2020)

BLM. What a kike.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jul 6, 2020)

Dog Supremacist


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 7, 2020)

White Supremacist with mixed race characteristics.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 7, 2020)

Blackh0le said:


> White Supremacist with mixed race characteristics.


Feline supremacist with lost of self canine hatred


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 7, 2020)

Redneck White Supremacist. You're just a closeted BLMigger.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 7, 2020)

Canine Supremacist.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 7, 2020)

white womyn = white supremacist


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Jul 7, 2020)

burger as profile image. Must be a white supremacist. lmao.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 7, 2020)

profile pic is B&W. No colour = racist.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 7, 2020)

You’re a burger supremacist that fights in an army to keep the pizza businesses down


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jul 7, 2020)

You're a fat woman who has rainbows on a _black _shirt, which must represent black gays. So brave.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 7, 2020)

Machop lives matter


----------



## OlympicFapper (Jul 7, 2020)

Looking at that avatar, I'm imagining you as one of those overweight scooter riding rednecks you see in trailer parks and Walmart.  Stereotypes and all, white supremacist.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 7, 2020)

Ain't no Pro BLM person who jacks their weiner off that much. You white supremacist.


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Jul 7, 2020)

A white supremacist you are, Mr. Burger


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 7, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## MissDrama (Jul 7, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 7, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 7, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> BLM


White Supremacist, but not the Anti-Semitic kind.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jul 7, 2020)

Bear Lives Matter.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 8, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 8, 2020)

Definitely kneels to the jog


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 9, 2020)

I can't tell if he's a racist, therefore he's a racist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 9, 2020)

You’re a mighty whitey if I’ve seen one


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 9, 2020)

BLM - Blonde Loli Monstrosity


----------



## Foltest (Jul 9, 2020)

pro mossad


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 9, 2020)

white supremacist king


----------



## Wraith (Jul 9, 2020)

Pro Black Lights matter on your burger.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 9, 2020)

black for sure


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Jul 9, 2020)

burger lives matters


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 9, 2020)

Hmmmm. I’d say BLM.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 9, 2020)

Feline Supremacist of course, everyone bend the knee now


----------



## Soul Phraseology (Jul 9, 2020)

ADL Chairman


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 9, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## drain (Jul 9, 2020)

gamer supremacist aka white supremacist


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 9, 2020)

only white supremacists would wield such a horrible weapon!


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 9, 2020)

Great at inducing beetus and heart failure, therefore BLM


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Jul 9, 2020)

Clearly an evil white supremacist


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 9, 2020)

Gatdam Animal Person said:


> Clearly an evil white supremacist


White supremacist, dogs are a tool of white supremacy and gentrification!


----------



## judge claude frollo (Jul 9, 2020)

Ferdinand von Aegir is the whitest name I've ever heard so it's obvious....

pro blm


----------



## I hate children? (Jul 10, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 10, 2020)

You hate kids (zoomers), that means you’re a white supremacist


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 10, 2020)

>Anime avatar
>_Blonde_ anime avatar
Could only be more white supremacist if she was standing in a wheat field.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 10, 2020)

BLM because you think that Western education is  bad


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 11, 2020)

BLM, because most white guys (even fat AF white guys) can do better than a fat AF white chick, and black guys seem to prefer them.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 11, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 12, 2020)

White rabbit = white supremacist


----------



## Iriya Asagao (Jul 12, 2020)

Anime Avatar
definitely likes Traps
Is gay
Gay is LGBT
LGBT is pro-BLM


----------



## Gus (Jul 12, 2020)

User above is an Asian communist spy and therefore a BLM supporter.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 12, 2020)

Literally hitler!


----------



## Jumpingintrash (Jul 12, 2020)

Gus said:


> User above is an Asian communist spy and therefore a BLM supporter.


Into New England genealogy, tantamount to Eugenics and ethnic and religious cleansing.
Previously had a black face avatar.
Hello Grand Master Dragon.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 12, 2020)

Clearly BLM and takes advantage of it.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 12, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 12, 2020)

white supremacist


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 12, 2020)

BLM hipster


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 13, 2020)

You hate MAPs so..... BLM(?)


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 14, 2020)

White supremacist, but in a cute, non threatening way.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 15, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 15, 2020)

Nazi uniform - Obvious Antifa BLM officer.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 16, 2020)

Cowboy hat = white supremacist


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 17, 2020)

You’re a mighty whitey for sure


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 17, 2020)

Your avatar is Naoto, Naoto is useless and only exists to add an extra dungeon to the game

BLM


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jul 19, 2020)

Anime titties are oppressive.

White supremacist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

BLM, because furry


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

A kind human being


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> A kind human being


So, none?


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> So, none?


Exactomundo


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 19, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Exactomundo



Judging by the anime avatar... I'd say more Pro BLM than white supremacist.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

Mambamia said:


> Judging by the anime avatar... I'd say more Pro BLM than white supremacist.


I hate both.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 19, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> I hate both.


A fucking fence sitter?! We all know that everyone has to be on one side of the extreme!


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

Mambamia said:


> A fucking fence sitter?! We all know that everyone has to be on one side of the extreme!


I hate sitting on fences, they hurt!


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 19, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> I hate sitting on fences, they hurt!



That's not always true... You just gotta find the right one... then you... mmhh.. yeah. You know what? I'm going moderate on this one too.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

White Supremacist


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 19, 2020)

BLM Spook.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jul 19, 2020)

Literally started BLM.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 19, 2020)

yes, report the above user to the adl and other jewish organizations


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

White Supremacist


----------



## W00K #17 (Jul 19, 2020)

Obviously a literal nazi.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jul 19, 2020)

BLM


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

Worse than Hitler!!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 20, 2020)

Disgusting loli freak. Obvious BLM scum.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 21, 2020)

BLM, like every artist I know


----------



## Happy Fish (Jul 22, 2020)

Such a white supremacist that they ironically support BLM just to see the people they hate get teargassed by cops.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 22, 2020)

White supremacist. Black people don't swim.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 22, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 22, 2020)

Full blown BLM fucktoy. Has a tramp stamp tattoo inviting all black cawk and a list of how much she'll pay them per inch in 'reparations'.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 22, 2020)

Has mustard, so obviously BLM...or just likes mustard.

Is "lizard person" an option?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 24, 2020)

BLM


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 24, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 24, 2020)

BLM.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 24, 2020)

Blm because Oscar wilde is gay


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 25, 2020)

You’re a stuffed toy, so BLM


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 25, 2020)

Squeezing the life out of those white stuffed dolls, must be BLM.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 25, 2020)

You’re on Kiwi Farms, so you’re a White supremacist by default.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 25, 2020)

Whitey for sure


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 25, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Whitey for sure


niggerlover

Whitey


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 25, 2020)

Dog lives matter


----------



## Michellandin' (Aug 15, 2020)

Femboy fascist weeb. White supremacist all the way.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 15, 2020)

Michael Landon avatar....alien.  Politically neutral alien, but still alien


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 15, 2020)

Whiter than cottage cheese


----------



## Hylics (Aug 15, 2020)

Supports no one.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 15, 2020)

White supremacist because you have a white avatar.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 16, 2020)

BLM


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 16, 2020)

BLM


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 16, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 17, 2020)

BLM


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 17, 2020)

Fence sitter


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 17, 2020)

Fence sitter


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Aug 17, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 17, 2020)

Japaneses supremacist


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 17, 2020)

Cat Lives Matter supporter


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 17, 2020)

Bird supremacist


----------



## Analog Devolved (Aug 17, 2020)

Autist supremacist.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Aug 17, 2020)

Passionate and regular attender of BLM gangbangs because wamman profile


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 17, 2020)

Fireman lives matter


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 17, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Allegory (Aug 18, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 18, 2020)

Allegory said:


> White supremacist


Neutral


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 18, 2020)

BLM


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 18, 2020)

Either fruit supremacist or cat lives matter


----------



## Based Papa John (Aug 18, 2020)

BLM, definitely.


----------



## Valentine (Aug 18, 2020)

Definitely white supremacist


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 19, 2020)

Japanese TERF separatist.


----------



## Apopheliac (Aug 19, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 19, 2020)

Gun-slinging waffen SS antifa commie.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 19, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Spamton (Aug 19, 2020)

BLM


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 19, 2020)

Blue Waifus Matter supporter and terrorist to tube socks.


----------



## Less Nasty Old Person (Aug 19, 2020)

Why not both? Idaho neo-nazis illegally building a new enslavement camp on BLM land.

Wait, which BLM are we talking about? It's the Bureau of Land Management, right?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 19, 2020)

White Supremacist. After all, you are an old person


----------



## Sothis (Aug 19, 2020)

Danganronpa avatar tells me pro BLM


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Aug 19, 2020)

All weebs are alt-right white supremacists


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 19, 2020)

BLM for sure


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 19, 2020)

"Flips coin"

Alien...BLM alien


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 24, 2020)

BLM


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 3, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> BLM


BLM


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 3, 2020)

It's an animal, therefore furry, therefore BLM


----------



## Red Mask (Sep 3, 2020)

BLM because it looks like a Falmer and in Skyrim, Falmers were slaves.


----------



## Fünter (Sep 3, 2020)

Red Mask said:


> BLM because it looks like a Falmer and in Skyrim, Falmers were slaves.



White supremacist, for sure. Just look at your avi.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 3, 2020)

It's white, so it's a white supremacist, even if it's dead. That's what furry twitter told me!


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 4, 2020)

Professional Lurker said:


> It's an animal, therefore furry, therefore BLM


Nah, fuck BLM. They're all a bunch of niggers


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 4, 2020)

He's a white supreeemist! Call Jared Holt!


----------



## I hate children? (Sep 5, 2020)

White supremacist


----------



## Water Drinking Fish (Sep 5, 2020)

White supremacists


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm a 2020 white supremacist. I'm politely asking my attackers not to burn my house down and murder me.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Sep 5, 2020)

You're a huwite superemacist!

I like to jog.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 5, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Sep 5, 2020)

BLM, porn search history consists entirely of catgirls getting blacked


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 5, 2020)

BLM, porn search history also consists of Khajiit women getting Altmer'd


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 5, 2020)

BLM; that explains your kingdom pillaging and damsel rape fetish.


----------



## Tard Repository (Sep 5, 2020)

BLM.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 5, 2020)

Kid smoking would probably mean you’re a white supremacist


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 5, 2020)

BLM for sure.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Sep 5, 2020)

Red Hat Bad, definitely a white supremacist.


----------



## Saklas (Sep 5, 2020)

Bowl of Ramen said:


> Red Hat Bad, definitely a white supremacist.


Pro black, that ramen is too seasoned to be white.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 21, 2020)

Ehhhhhh... BLM?


----------



## Krystal (Sep 22, 2020)

BLM for being a furry


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 22, 2020)

BLM for having a gay pfp


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 22, 2020)

Pro-Epstein filth, Soros-Servant BLM degenerate.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 22, 2020)

White supremacist that wears cowboy hats


----------



## Nova Prime (Sep 22, 2020)

Anime is automatically for based white supremacists.


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 22, 2020)

Is that a funky robot I see there in your icon? All robots are Asian, Asians have privilege, privilege is White, therefore you're a White supremacist.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 22, 2020)

Glass houses are a wet dream for joggers.

BLM


----------



## Krystal (Sep 22, 2020)

Gun in hand to protect bath tub. White Supremacist. Easy.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Sep 22, 2020)

I c


/A/non Prince said:


> Gun in hand to protect bath tub. White Supremacist. Easy.


I certainly hope so. Seems like a reasonable sort.


----------



## Was (Sep 22, 2020)

stupid dogposter is obvs BLM


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 22, 2020)

Wasting precious capitalist coffee...Obvious BLM Antifa Wrangler.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 22, 2020)

Is that a salute I see? I found the white supremacist.


----------



## Goon (Sep 22, 2020)

BLM, pink hair


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

Onlee da whyte supremecis care bout de gay old whyte movies wit onlee whypipo in dem


----------



## President Joe Biden (Sep 23, 2020)

clearly had no positive male influence in life, going to say BLM.


----------



## Silas (Sep 23, 2020)

Well he wants to exterminate leftists so probably not BLM.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 23, 2020)

BLM. Gun on car and car isn't armored. Disappointed.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2020)

/A/non Prince said:


> BLM. Gun on car and car isn't armored. Disappointed.



I concur.
Sloppy sling on a hood.  BLM


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like an evil rich white man with white privilege. White supremacist REEEE


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 23, 2020)

Too cute to be in BLM for sure


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 23, 2020)

White/Aryan car - Obviously owned by corporate/Marxist BLM organizer.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 23, 2020)

Alien species, so obviously white supremacist.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 23, 2020)

Italian? Fascist.
So yes, he's a white supremacist.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 23, 2020)

White supremacist.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 23, 2020)

Japanese? Fascist.
He's a white supremacist through proxy.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

Cheesy monster from old film? BLM because it probably kills only white people.


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 23, 2020)

+++ COMMENCE OMNISSIAN ANALYSIS +++

PFPAnime = True

∴ ANIME

ANIME  ⇒  NAZI by 4 CURRENT YEAR AXIOM

NAZI  ⇒  WhiteSupremacy by DEFINITION(NAZI)

CONCLUSION : WHITE SUPREMACIST

ADEPTUS ASTARTES ULTRA PRIMARIS

EXTERMINATUS EXTREMIS SECUNDUS

+++ THOUGHT FOR THE DAY : THERE IS NOTHING TO FEAR BUT FAILURE +++


----------



## args (Sep 24, 2020)

Autist, hence BLM.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 24, 2020)

Prussian helmet? Kiwiflag?
Obviously BLM.


----------



## Mountain Dew (Sep 24, 2020)

Icon promotes interspecies relationship between a beast and a fair-skinned woman.
Of course you'd be BLM.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 24, 2020)

Mountain Dew = gamer fuel = white supremacist.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 24, 2020)

Irish? 
Obviously a part of the IRA. So BLM.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Sep 24, 2020)

definitely BLM! I mean, there is a black guy in his avatar, preying on a huwite woman.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 24, 2020)

Nathan is a good, white christian name. White supremacist for sure.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 24, 2020)

Putin? Whiter than a white supremacist.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 24, 2020)

Innsmouth look means white trash, so white supremacy/deep one ethnostatist.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 24, 2020)

How'd you fucking know? BLM for sure.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 24, 2020)

There is more of the color black in your pfp.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Sep 24, 2020)

Anime Girl Supremacist


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Sep 24, 2020)

Traditional European dress? Having a diploma? Reading a map to find her way home instead of looking for her father? Clearly a White Supremacist


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 24, 2020)

Likes the wilderness? I heard recently hiking was racist so you must be an ebil white man.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Sep 24, 2020)

Pro-BLM. That generic looking bitch probably talks black cock up her ass everyday.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Sep 24, 2020)

White supremacy because milk


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 24, 2020)

White supremacist because guns and Jesus in one pic


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 25, 2020)

Exploitation of underage anime character. Obvious globalist BLM-financing scumbag.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 25, 2020)

Obviously some kind of alien, must be in league with the globalists


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 25, 2020)

Obviously hates white people, has a white guy in pain in his pfp. BLM


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 25, 2020)

Anime = White Supremacist
Sorry I don’t make the rules.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 25, 2020)

Pokemon is Japanese and the Japanese are _literally_ nazis, so, WS.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 25, 2020)

Rupert the bear? More like Rupert the white supremacist.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 26, 2020)

Race mixing metaphor avatar. BLM.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 26, 2020)

Mostly white with shades of red, but not enough black. White supremacist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 26, 2020)

Boob lives matter


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 26, 2020)

Dressed like typical victorian slave-masters. Obvious BLM backers.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 26, 2020)

Cowboy Alien?
White Supremacist


----------



## Krystal (Sep 26, 2020)

BLM the woman is smiling to see a fish monster.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 26, 2020)

Pink hair? BLM for sure.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 26, 2020)

Reptilian overlord pretending to be Lagoon monster, obvious interdimensional nazi.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 26, 2020)

That outfit looks awfully familiar to a Boy Scout one. Obvious White Supremacist misogyny pig.


----------



## TroyMcGoy (Sep 26, 2020)

Very gay profile pic, so obviously blm fag


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 26, 2020)

Artsy weirdo - BLM


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyone who has a Daganronpa or Persona pfp are BLM and ACAB they/them fags 98% of the time.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 26, 2020)

You hate traps, so BLM. Most trap haters tend to fall under THAT category.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

You used the slur 'tr*p' so you're 100% a turbonazi bigot


----------



## Chomosexual (Sep 27, 2020)

White bear pointing a glass shard at a black bear. Must be a white supremacist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 27, 2020)

Racist anti-racist


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Sep 27, 2020)

big blm fan


----------



## Mister Loser (Sep 27, 2020)

Such a white supremicist richard spencers' dick is in their mouth.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 27, 2020)

Galko-Chan? Whitey is bitey tonight!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 27, 2020)

BLM


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 27, 2020)

Persona;Naoto? 
White Superman.


----------

